# Jackson Lake Pot Tournaments



## brian lee

We had developed this trail a few years back & we had a good success. I ran into a few of the guys who had fished this little trail the other day & they asked about starting back up again. I'd be willing to do it as long as we could get teams to participate. Just trying to get a show of hands who'd be interested in fishing with us. This would be a affordable tournament(s) for anyone & everyone. If you'd like to fish just let me know so we can get a schedule put together. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brian lee

It will be a team tournament with the entry being 50-60


----------



## iTJLee

What day would these tournaments be held on? Sat or Sun?


----------



## brian lee

Saturday's mostly bc some would want to attend church with family on Sunday's. But there may be a Sunday only if we conflict with another tournament.


----------



## brian lee

Our plan is to have a 1 in 5 payout @ 50-60 a boat. Safe light - 3. Plan on fishing 1-2 tournaments a month all to be on Jackson.


----------



## Marks500

Id fish them


----------



## brian lee

Well I guess no one wants to fish & have fun with some great people


----------



## Marks500

I say we give it a try.. I think when we had it going before one tournament we had 30-40 boats... advertise it a little at the Friday night tourneys.


----------



## brian lee

Oh yeah no doubt, but I think we need to set some dates in stone.


----------



## Marks500

Yeah... we could get together and do that... Maybe have 8 tournaments and maybe a classic or something. I am just ready to fish!


----------



## BONE COLLECTER

Come on guys.... What's better then hanging out at the lake on Saturday with a bunch of fishing brotherhood having a great time doing what we all love to do. Let's make this happen. I'm all in, Brian.


----------



## brian lee

We will set some dates up & make it happen


----------



## jimdog

*Jlpt*

Getting the band back together? Pick a date I'll try to be there. I liked the 100% pay back. Classic don't matter just a pot tournament for whoever can show up.


----------



## DeepweR

I'm in! But during the summer Id like to see safe light til maybe 1pm, the lake gets really crowded after lunch.


----------



## DeepweR

100% would draw more boats


----------



## brian lee

Yes it will be a 100% payback no doubt. Also guys check out the World Series bound fishing tournament being held June 28 th.


----------



## brian lee

jimdog said:


> Getting the band back together? Pick a date I'll try to be there. I liked the 100% pay back. Classic don't matter just a pot tournament for whoever can show up.



Yeah we decided to try to the guys back together again


----------



## Marks500

Let's do it.. safelight till 1pm is good with me till fall... especially when is 100 degrees out.


----------



## Marks500

Anyone willing to help us out doing weigh in, calling off boats would be appreciated. Remember it is 100% payback... just a group of good guys that want to fish... so we all work together and have a great time.


----------



## DeepweR

Good turn out today, weights were real close!


----------



## Marks500

I didnt even know there was a tourney yesterday lol


----------



## DeepweR

I was wondering where u were?


----------



## brian lee

Cecil put this one on. Something he wanted to put together. It was a great turn out


----------



## Travis Clay

So any dates yet?


----------



## brian lee

Not yet but there will be some dates set by the end of the week


----------



## brian lee

Got some dates set up just got to touch base with Berrys to make sure we are not conflicting with any other event.


----------



## brian lee

Ok here are the dates
July 11 5am-12pm
Aug1 5am-12pm
Aug 23 5am-12 pm
Sept 5 5am-12 pm
Sept 26 5am-12 pm
Berrys boat dock @ Jackson lake 
50.00 a boat + 5.00 big fish & 5.00 ramp fee 
100% payback payout 1 in 6 boats
Come join us & meet some great folks


----------



## fulltime

I hope to fish a few of these.
thanks


----------



## brian lee

fulltime said:


> I hope to fish a few of these.
> thanks



Great, join us when you can & tell all your fishing buddies as well.


----------



## brian lee

Blast off will be by sign up, so if you want a lower boat # pre register here on the forum or pm me. Thanks Brian


----------



## brian lee

First tournament is this coming Saturday.


----------



## HARLEY

im in as long as its my weekend off


----------



## brian lee

HARLEY said:


> im in as long as its my weekend off



Whenever you find out just let me know so I can get an idea of how many we are expecting to have


----------



## slingshot86

scaring up a partner as we speak....


----------



## brian lee

slingshot86 said:


> scaring up a partner as we speak....



Sounds good, hope to see you there


----------



## brian lee

Anyone who is coming Saturday it's 5am-12pm Berrys boat dock. Call me, text me or just leave a comment to let me know to register you.


----------



## brian lee

2 days left


----------



## rob keck

count me in rob keck & Justin whynn


----------



## brian lee

See all you guys bright & early


----------



## fulltime

Yall have fun. I cant make this one


----------



## GaMudd

Any have the results for this?


----------



## brian lee

Had a great turn out, had 13 boats. Congrats to Steve Lee/Willie McMullen for the win…12.72 & big fish 3.58. 2nd place was Billy Cain/ Wayne Farmer .... 12.00. 
Look forward to seeing everyone at the next tournament Aug.1.


----------



## matto113

Are yall going to be fishing on Saturday?


----------



## brian lee

matto113 said:


> Are yall going to be fishing on Saturday?



Yes we are from 5am-12pm.


----------



## TJBassin

What time do yall show up. Me and my boss are coming.


----------



## brian lee

TJBassin said:


> What time do yall show up. Me and my boss are coming.



I'm there by 3:45 -4:00 am @ the weigh in stage


----------

